# MTB-Goggles vs. Ski-Goggles



## Mattulla (27. Oktober 2010)

Weiß jemand wo da der große Unterschied ist, außer, dass die Skibrillen ggf. einen besseren Filter haben?


----------



## karrel (27. Oktober 2010)

zb haben die günstigeren MX versionen keine doppelverglasung. hauptsächlich ist es aber wohl vermarktungsstrategie so das selbe produkt auf 2 märkten platzieren zu können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mattulla (27. Oktober 2010)

Mir ist halt aufgefallen, dass die MTB-Brillen fast durchgÃ¤ngig teurer sind, als die Ski-Brillen, wobei ich optisch und bei den Angaben zu den Funktionen kaum einen Unterschied feststellen konnte.

Aktuell sind bei Aldi SÃ¼d Ski-Goggles im Angebot fÃ¼r 8,99 â¬ ( http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/2867_22700.htm ) und da ich nicht weiÃ, ob mir solche Brillen Ã¼berhaupt liegen, d.h. ich gerne damit fahre, probiere ich ersteinmal die gÃ¼nstige Variante aus.


----------



## M.C (27. Oktober 2010)

Ski-Goggles fallen zum Teil kleiner aus als MX!


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## Supernova (28. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt Modelle z.B. die Oakley O-Frame die für beide Verwendungszwecke variiert werden. Dabei ist das MX-Modell meist günstiger.
MX-Brillen haben meist ein einfaches Glas ohne Belüftung und Silikonstreifen auf dem Band, die das rutschen auf dem Helm verhindern.
Ski-Brillen haben kein Silikon und Doppelscheiben mit Belüftung. Deswegen sind sie meist teurer. Die Doppelscheibe sorgt dafür, dass die innere Schebe nicht so kalt wird und deswegen nicht so schnell beschlägt. Das ist bei sommerlichen Temperaturen nicht unbedingt notwendig, aber auch nicht hinderlich. Im Dreckbetrieb zerkratzt dir eine scheibe halt schneller, als im Schnee. Un dann ist es schon ein Unterschied ob du fünf MX-Gläser oder ein Snow-Glas für 30 kaufst.

Bei Skibrillen gibts kleine runde Modelle (wie dein Aldi-modell). Die passen dann nicht ganz so cool in den Helm. Also sie sind deutlich kleiner als der Ausschnitt im Helm. Funktioniert idR aber trotzdem. Durch das fehlende Silkon am Band, kann es auf dem Helm aber rutschen. Achso manche Skimodelle habe auch noch einen Verschluß am Band, damit du es aufmachen kannst. Das ist dem Halt am Helm auch nciht unbedingt zuträglich.

Das Aldi-teil hat aber auch nur ein einfaches Glas.


----------



## heifisch (28. Oktober 2010)

Für's Skifahren würd ich schon die die 2-fach Verglasung nehmen, mir ist selbst damit teils die Brille beschlagen.


----------

